# Doctor Who



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 23, 2011)

I hate you BBC for ending it there! GOD DAMMIT!
Stephen Moffat is awesome, so much better than Russell T Davies, glad he's taken over.

So, anyone gonna be watching/has watched Doctor Who?

This episode was soooo creepy.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 23, 2011)

:O  Going to see it ! right away...


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh god Ramsay, I agree so much.  Moffet > Davies in so many ways.  I WANT A FUCKING TARDIS SO I CAN SKIP TO NEXT SATURDAY ALREADY!!! XD


----------



## Zenia (Apr 23, 2011)

I... never watched the newest Doctor Who series. I meant to, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 23, 2011)

Zenia said:


> I... never watched the newest Doctor Who series. I meant to, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


 
you don;t know what you loosing !


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't have TV.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 23, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Oh god Ramsay, I agree so much.  Moffet > Davies in so many ways.  I WANT A FUCKING TARDIS SO I CAN SKIP TO NEXT SATURDAY ALREADY!!! XD


 
I cannot 'this' this enough!
Fucking hell those monsters were creepy as hell!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 23, 2011)

I left off after Tennant dumped Martha. I haven't seen an episode since.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 24, 2011)

I just finish the new Episode! omg! omg! they leave us like that! whats wrong with them.. i hate those episodes


----------



## Garfang (Apr 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't have TV.


 
you don't need a TV to watch series


----------



## Taralack (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm following a much better series.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 24, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> I'm following a much better series.


 
Hey, it's Boromir. But he died. How is this even...


----------



## Garfang (Apr 24, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> I'm following a much better series.


 
You cannot compare a Drama fantasy with sci fi :S


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 24, 2011)

Those aliens are the creepiest thing I've ever seen in that show O__o


----------



## Garfang (Apr 24, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Those aliens are the creepiest thing I've ever seen in that show O__o


 
Indeed! they are :S but also the power they have its also creepy!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 24, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Those aliens are the creepiest thing I've ever seen in that show O__o



What aliens?


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 24, 2011)

I think he's talking about the ones you can't remember the moment after you stop looking at them.


The Weeping Angels were scarier/creepier though.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 24, 2011)

Morgoth said:


> I think he's talking about the ones you can't remember the moment after you stop looking at them.
> 
> 
> The Weeping Angels were scarier/creepier though.


 
Same writer. Moffat is just the best at making fucking scary/creepy monsters.

The weeping angels gave me nightmares. Legitimately gave me nightmares.


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 24, 2011)

I know right?  At first I was like  "Oh well these guys aren't so bad, I wonder who the real villains are", and then the weeping angel went right up to the camera and scared the hell out of me.


----------



## Teto (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh man, the new episode.
The scene with that woman in the bathroom was hilariously cheesy.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 25, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Same writer. Moffat is just the best at making fucking scary/creepy monsters.
> 
> The weeping angels gave me nightmares. Legitimately gave me nightmares.


 
I think it's fucking lame how the weeping angels just snap your neck now :/
They used to send you back in time and feed off of that energy. I thought that was so original and cool... they still kill you, but through natural aging


----------



## Garfang (Apr 25, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I think it's fucking lame how the weeping angels just snap your neck now :/
> They used to send you back in time and feed off of that energy. I thought that was so original and cool... they still kill you, but through natural aging



Yeah :S those angels creep me out too :S but they are cool


----------



## BlueSnail (Apr 25, 2011)

It was amazing! XD

Overall, I loved The Impossible Astronaut so much. It was a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 25, 2011)

BlueSnail said:


> It was amazing! XD
> 
> Overall, I loved The Impossible Astronaut so much. It was a very pleasant surprise.


 
I agree =) it was a interesting episode can't wait for part 2.. to see it


----------



## FoxPhantom (Apr 25, 2011)

I have seen Docter Who, but I like Tennent over Smith.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 25, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> I have seen Docter Who, but I like Tennent over Smith.


 
I want to have Tennant's babies :3c
He was a much better Doctor as well... they'll never top him


----------

